# Low betas



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone had low betas with their FET?
Had 2 day 6 blasts transferred both of which were showing very little signs of re expanding on transfer and by a small miracle I got a BFP on Sunday at 8dp5dt, OTD isn't until tomorrow but had my first beta done yesterday after requesting it to try help me relax, result was only 30 (9dp5dt) I've been doing a FRER everyday and the lines are progressing and today's is looking really good but I'm nervous it's pretty low. Having a repeat tomorrow.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tinks* It's the doubling of the HCG numbers that matter so you will know more after the next result  good luck x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think that is low for day 9.  I know that my clinic wanted a HCG of at least 25 by day 14, so I think you are fine.

Good luck.
X


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

TINKS - I'm in the same boat and just came looking for support! I've had my 1st HCG on 9DPT and its 23 

I'm really worried and can imagine you are too. I am sending you positive vibes and good wishes  

This is our last shot...
Going back for another HCG test on friday - hope its doubled...

Dear FFs,
Was wondering if anyone go on to have a healthy baby after a low HCG result post FET?


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Today's beta' done 43 hours after Monday's was still low but had almost doubled at 56. This gives a 85.7% increase and doubling time of 48.15 hours, still so concerned with low numbers and going back Friday for a 3rd test.

Dharmagrrl - wishing you lots of luck for Friday


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Tinks - I am wishing you all the best too. I really hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

dharmagrrl said:


> Thanks Tinks - I am wishing you all the best too. I really hope everything works out for you.


Did you get results back yet?


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

So my 3rd beta didn't double but has still risen so I have to go in for a 4th on Monday and also keep in mind ectopic is possible.

My betas so far -

9dp5dt - 30
11dp5dt - 56 (increase of 85.17% doubling time 48.15 hours)
13dp5dt - 91 (increase of 61.5% doubling time 69.38 hours)


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Tested on friday and HCg had gone down from 23 to 11.  
We've used up all our embies now so thats that.

Thinking of you and I really hope everything works out.


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

beta at 11dp5dt needs to be greater than 100 and then needs to be seen to double


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

stupidmonkey said:


> beta at 11dp5dt needs to be greater than 100 and then needs to be seen to double


There's no standard - everyone is an individual and as long as they're rising there are possibilities.

I'd be hopeful that it's not ectopic as the numbers are still increasing steadily. Ectopics have a tendency to be very slow and sometimes fall and rise again. It is less common for betas not to double, but it is not an exact science. Between 14dpo and 21dpo my doubling time was a WEEK - my little boy is happily kicking seven bells out of my insides though. I expected the worst all along, but occasionally there are exceptions - really hope your next beta is still going in the right direction.


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

stupidmonkey said:


> beta at 11dp5dt needs to be greater than 100 and then needs to be seen to double


Postings thimgs that are not true really doesn't help, there's no where that states its need to be at least 100 at that point and I've seen people go on to have healthy pregnancies/babies with numbers below that.


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Dudders said:


> stupidmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > beta at 11dp5dt needs to be greater than 100 and then needs to be seen to double
> ...


Thank you, im glad to hear your pregnancy has continued well. I know I need to be realistic but it's nice to hear some encouraging stories espcially after trying to get this far for so long


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

That's what my clinic GCRM said and I'm sorry if I caused upset to you, it was not intended.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Tinks

I have been looking into the topic a lot over the last couple of days and is a lot of information out there - some of it conflicting - it is enough to put your head a spin . 

One interesting point is that frozen blasts may implant later hence the low numbers -  check out the advanced fertility site it had a lot of info. 

Also on my last successful FET I only had one beta reason day 5 weeks 4 days which was below the average . I rang my clinic in a panic once I had time to research and they advised me that Dr google didn't know I had an FET etc!! He is two .  

It really is a waiting game - and we thought the tww was bad!!

Wishing you the best 
Boggler


----------

